# 2010 vs. 2011 335d



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine was a 2010...and the upgraded stereo is huge. The Harmon Kardon doesn't compare to the Premium Sound that you could get on the 2010's.

M-Sport wasn't available on the 2010's, either. Only available on the 2011's from the factory.


----------

